# Rat wheel



## rottenburger (Oct 12, 2007)

I have two male rats, whos about 1 years old. The problem is that theyre starting to grow in size, so they need some exercise. I use to let them run around my bedroom, but usually they just poke around a bit then climb back into the cage, so i decided to get them a wheel. But they dont want to use it, they seem afraid of it. 
I used to chop up carrots and put it inside the wheel to make them used to it, but they would just grab the carrot and run away.
After a while they started to use the wheel as a litterbox, but the idea of running in it seemed completely unthinkable. 
So i tried putting the wheel on the outside of the cage, and then lift them in it, and give the wheel a small push while they were inside, but they got afraid and jumped out of it.
Do anyone know what to do to make them enjoy running around in the wheel, is that possible at all? Or should i find some other way to exercise them, preferably one that they can do by themselves inside the cage. 
Any help is appreciated 8)


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Didja try a Wodent Wheel? Those are supposed to be more interestin' for ratties that a regular wheel.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

From what I've read online and in books, boys are less likely to run in wheels than girls. There are exceptions to every case, but they may just not be interested.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

My wheel-indifferent rats completely turned around when I got them a Wodent Wheel. I suspect it's because WWs have a closed front with holes in it for the rats to climb in and out of - and they love crawling into holes! So they had to go check it out, and discovered the fun of the wheel inside ^_^

It's true that males are less inclined to be interested in wheels, but if you're worried about their weight and exercise levels, I'd go for a Wodent Wheel. Just leave it in the cage for a while and eventually they'll go in and explore.


----------



## rottenburger (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks  Any idea how i can get such a wodent wheel? Do i have to order it from somewhere, or can i get it in a local pet store?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

You might be able to find it in a pet store, but I've never been able to find wheels big enough for rats. I ordered mine from petsmart.com, but I know Kim's Ark Rat Rescue sells them cheaper, and in a bigger variety of colors - plus proceeds go to the rescue and help out rats in need, so I'd recommend ordering it there ^_^


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Silent Spinners! My personal favorite. You have to fully take apart Wodent Wheels to clean them - they're a huge hassle.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

They are a bit of a pain to clean, but really no big deal in my opinion. Especially since half of my rats had no interest at all in open wheels, but all of them use the Wodent Wheel. It's the favorite wheel of all 6 of mine ^_^


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I've got a comfort wheel, really easy to clean and open, my big boys like them. they're pretty cheap to, like 16 bucks for the biggest size, i hear the silent spinners fall apart and are a butt to clean, mine is one solid wheel and can come off the stand to be fit into the bars of a cage.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Rottenburger - how much out-time do your boys get everyday? What does that usually entail?

Also, what are you feeding them?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been having a hard time finding one big enough & strong enough to support my big Boy Diamond Dave (aka DD)

I have one of those Crittertrail Revolutions that were given to me but the girls took that one over & it fits in their huge cage. They like to run side by side in it so I know they would be a bit pissy if I were to take it away from them. I guess I may have to get another one since it is the largest & strongest I've found... just happens to be the most expensive too. Why does it always work out that way. 

I just looked at the Wodent Wheels & I don't think 12 inches is big enough for him. 

Does anyone know of bigger sized wheels that are also very sturdy?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Some people mentioned 13" wheels somewhere, and I asked where they saw those, but either I never wandered back to that thread or no one ended up answering my question ^^;;


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I ordered my WW from ebay for $5. 8)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Mana said:


> Some people mentioned 13" wheels somewhere, and I asked where they saw those, but either I never wandered back to that thread or no one ended up answering my question ^^;;


13" wouldn't be big enough

I posted a pic of him on another thread so I don't want to gobble up bandwidth with a duplicate photo... his is about 10 to 12 inches long without stretching out completely. http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=4131.html <-- this is where his pic is located, he is the one next to the gatorade bottle

The wheel I have for the girls is 15" & he looks a little cramped in it. He can walk but he doesn't stretch out & run in it. I'm going to pull it out of the girls cage today for cleaning & give him another go at it. I have to completely bleach it first because if he smells the girls thats the only thing on his mind... LOL

I'll try to take some pics of this to offer a better idea.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Egads, that is a huge rat! ...... Can I have him?


----------



## rottenburger (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a silent wheel, thats the one they refuse to use. Ive been around in the local pet stores asking for wodent wheels, but they never heard about it.. :? 

I try to let them get out at least 20 minutes a day, but one will just wander around a bit and then go back to the cage, while the other one seems more interested in playing with me.  So, they dont get so much time out as i wish they did.
I wish i could find some toys for them or something to make their time more fun, but in pet stores i usually just find stuff for hampsters which my boys are way too big for..

As for the feeding i give them the rat food from the pet store, as well as occasional carrots and cheese, or whatever i can find in the fridge. They lost some weight after i cut down on their feedings though.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Mana said:


> Egads, that is a huge rat! ...... Can I have him?



NO WAY!!!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Some rats dont use the wheels


----------

